

Finally, a Markdown editor for Windows - egw
http://markdownpad.com/index.html

======
skrebbel
I never really understood the point of these editors. Isn't the whole point of
Markdown that you don't need to think about layout until you publish it?
(which is when you make a small number of superficial fixes and that's it)

~~~
maratd
Yes, that is the whole point of markdown. However, a good markdown editor will
provide syntax highlighting, keyboard shortcuts, time stamps, etc.

The split view is nice because you can visualize the final product, but it is
the least of the features offered by a good markdown editor. I personally use
Aptana (since I use it for other stuff), but I have Markdown installed on my
computer too. It is an excellent markdown editor.

------
johns
A friend of mine who knows these guys got me an early preview and I was
impressed with the speed of the Live Preview.

Now to be a Debbie Downer, if you have VS installed, this addon is pretty good
[http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/0855e23e-4c4c-...](http://visualstudiogallery.msdn.microsoft.com/0855e23e-4c4c-4c82-8b39-24ab5c5a7f79)

------
est
All of the markdown editors I saw are two column layout.

Are there any state-of-the-art inline markdown editor? It will display & edit
source only on the cursor context, the rest shows as rendered

~~~
aerique
I don't like mentioning Emacs every time there is an article about another
editor but as expected it does have a markdown-mode (inline). I use it but
AFAIK it is a seperate download. Check the Emacs Wiki.

~~~
est
Correctly if I am wrong, I thought vim/emcas is mainly a CLI editor? You
really need to have a graphics environment to display some of the advanced
Markdown features, e.g. line height, tables, subscript, superscript, non-fixed
width and fixed with font with markdown idention, etc.

~~~
aerique
Emacs can be pretty graphical depending on the mode (see Latex preview for
AUCTex mode for example) but you're also right: I don't think Markdown mode
supports the more advanced features you just mentioned.

(I wouldn't use Markdown for the advanced features I like it for its
simplicity.)

------
cheeaun
Another Markdown editor for Windows, that I've been using: DownMarker
<https://bitbucket.org/wcoenen/downmarker>

------
Sephr
Any plans on supporting the extensions from PHP Markdown Extra, specifically
definition lists, tables, and abbreviations? A good Markdown implementation
that supports these is Discount
(<http://www.pell.portland.or.us/~orc/Code/discount/>).

~~~
evanw
I've had several requests for MultiMarkdown support
(<http://fletcherpenney.net/multimarkdown/features/>), is PHP Markdown Extra
similar to that? I believe MMD supports tables.

Either way, yes, I plan on adding more rendering options for sure.

~~~
dfc
Support pandoc! I have never introduced pandoc to a markdown/multimarkdown
user who did not prefer pandoc. In addition to an extension of markdown syntax
pandoc has a remarkable in/export system that works across a large number of
formats.

------
greenyoda
It would be nice if the web site would tell us what license governed the use
of this software. It sounds like a useful program, but there would be no point
for me to spend time installing it if it were not free for commercial use (and
free of adware, etc.).

~~~
evanw
Hey I'm the creator of MarkdownPad, it is free for commercial use and has no
adware. I'll add that information to the site, thanks for bringing it to my
attention!

------
samzhao
Norton detected some virus in the installation file! What's going on? I was
just going to try out this awesome pad! Btw, the "threat" is something called
"WS.Reputation.1", anyone having the same issue?

~~~
evanw
Just doing a quick Google search, that appears to be a popular false positive
generated by Norton.

Clarification on the false positive and a workaround:
[http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-Internet-Security-
Nort...](http://community.norton.com/t5/Norton-Internet-Security-
Norton/Clarification-on-WS-Reputation-1-detection/td-p/232155)

You can report it as a false positive here:
<https://submit.symantec.com/false_positive/>

------
MichaelApproved
Here's a web editor you can also use in your projects
<http://markitup.jaysalvat.com/examples/markdown/>

------
buster
Another editor bound to one operating system. That's one of the awesome points
of Sublime Text, usable on Linux, Windows or Mac.. in short, i won't use it
because of that.

~~~
chubs
I think it's great! Mou plays to the strengths of OSX, MarkdownPad plays to
the strengths of windows: they both have UI's that 'fit in properly' with
their native environment. I've always found that ST feels slightly out of
place in windows (maybe less so on osx).

Also, thanks a lot for releasing MarkdownPad. I've been looking for a markdown
editor for windows that i could recommend for my markdown-driven presentation
app that i'm working on at the moment, looks like this is it! Expect some
inbound linkage :)

Oh, and once it gets out of beta, don't be shy to charge for it! (even if you
open source it, too - i'd pay $5-10 to save the hassle of opening up VS).

------
Jacob4u2
Any plans on releasing the source? I'm sure there are others who'd love to
help with the project.

~~~
evanw
Eventually yes.

~~~
finnw
In other words, "No."

I often see developers claiming they will release their projects' source "real
soon now, once I've cleaned it up." It never happens.

This (binary) is still useful though, thanks for releasing it.

------
zhwang
That icon resembles something from the Adobe suite, and I don't think that's a
particularly good idea. It also doesn't make a good first impression.

On a more general note, the situation with menu bars and toolbars on Windows
sure is _atrocious_. Ever since Microsoft's embracement of the ribbon
interface for what seems like everything in the world, menu bars and toolbars
sure have lacked a lot of love.

And using them, no matter whether it's the native or .NET/Office 2003 (ugh)
style, sure make for some not-particularly-nice-on-the-eye interfaces. And I
do mean most of the Windows ecosystem in general, not just this app.

------
ya3r
I think a good feature would be an option to sync scrolling between the editor
and the preview.

~~~
evanw
It's definitely on the list, thanks for the feedback!

------
anon_d
notepad

------
ricardobeat
Hmm.. it's Mou (<http://mouapp.com/>) with bad typography and the usual
Windows clutter :)

~~~
Stratoscope
The typography seems to be at least partly fixable. Go into Tools/Options and
you can easily change the editor font, or with quite a lot more work change
the preview fonts.

Evan, since we're talking typography, a few suggestions...

* Why default the editor to such an ugly font as Courier New? There's no real reason to use a monospaced font at all here, but if you must go monospaced at least put Consolas in front. It would be even better to use a nice proportional font such as Georgia - both in the markdown editor and in the CSS editor within the options dialog.

* Don't limit the font size selector to even numbers when you get above 12. I want Georgia 15! :-)

* The preview window text is awfully small on a high-density monitor like my ThinkPad W510's 145 pixel per inch display. I see how to edit the CSS to make the text bigger (although in a quick test it didn't seem to work at all - will fiddle with it some more) - but with every element sized in px it's a bit of a pain to just make everything bigger. Maybe size everything in percents and just have an overall px size on the body, or some similar technique? Then I could just change one number and make everything bigger.

~~~
dfc
I have to disagree with you regarding mono-spaced fonts; atleast if people
want more than a wysiwyg markdown editor. The structure of markdown documents
is much easier to discern with a mono-spaced font.

Do you edit a lot of markdown text in a font that is not mono-spaced?

------
jamesmoss
The icon is a total rip of Adobes CS suite. Surely you could come up with
something more original.

